
Self-taught astronomer captures “shock breakout” phase of a supernova - elijahparker
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/02/21/self-taught-astronomer-makes-monumental-discovery/
======
macintux
Discussion here, also (NYT):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432462)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We moved the comments there.

